# rabies shot question



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i was told to wait til my pup (pomchi) is 6mo old to get the rabies vaccine. does that sound about right? she has had her other required shots and i take her to dog park with my other dogs and she goes out and about.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The longer you can leave it the better


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

never is good.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We don't vaccinate - ever. Wait as long as you can.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

what are u people talking about??? ive ALWAYS vaccinated my dogs. am i missing something here???? plus u have to have rabies shot in order to be allowed in pet stores and such esp if u put them in a class,they have to current on shots


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I would at least hold off until your dog is a year old for the rabies vaccination...highly suggest researching the side effects. 

I will never vaccinate my dog again...remember knowledge is power...*RESEARCH *.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

auntiemissa said:


> what are u people talking about??? ive ALWAYS vaccinated my dogs. am i missing something here???? plus u have to have rabies shot in order to be allowed in pet stores and such esp if u put them in a class,they have to current on shots


i used to vaccinate my dogs because i believed in them.

having researched this for two years and listening to discussions by people who know way more than i ever will, i've come to the conclusion that vaccinations are something controversial and we all have to do what we believe to be the right thing.

if vaccinating for rabies is what you want to do, i would recommend that you research other than what you think is true or have been told is true.....and then wait as long as possible...until you are satisfied that this is the right way to go.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

@auntiemissa search around for over vaccination, you may discover that you do not want to vaccinate your pups anymore. They can get immunity for up to 7 years from their first single shot. I do vaccinate for Rabies every 3 years as it is law here.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Who told you 6 months? 

When I get my puppy I will be waiting as long as possible. So many new studies are out about mother antibiodies that are in the puppies much longer then what was first thought. As well as new evidance of serious long term and short term side effects from shots.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

yes, it is law here to do rabies every 3yrs so thats what i do with my other dogs


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

well first off, the groomers said they should have rabies shot at 4 or 5 months.they were wondering why i hadnt done it yet when i took her there so they would clip her nails for me


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Rabies is usually given in the last set of puppy shots at 16 weeks. A lot of vets are now giving the shot completely separate at 20 weeks due to reactions to the vaccine. The reason ppl are telling you to wait is because there are many studies being done on vaccinosis. Back in the day they gave Rabies shots every year, it wasnt until very long ago that they started with a 3 year rabies and now studies are showing that a single rabies vaccine can last 7 or more years.

http://therabieschallengefund.com/

If you need or wish to vaccinate I strongly recommend that you get your rabies at 6 mths so you can do your puppy classes etc. Then if your state requires it and you can not get a waiver then every 3 years as the law requires.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with the others who chimed in with a "never" response. The rabies is a very scary injection and a neuropathy with one of the side-effects being ataxia. My dogs, prior to me understanding the ingredients, received their rabies, along with the awful others, and now have episodic ataxia. Who knows for sure what truly caused it but since it's a side-effect it's possible. 

Research it and think long and hard. I make adjustments and go to independent groomers, which I'd rather support local anyway so win/win for me. I don't take them to dog parks a lot, but wouldn't anyway as we have a yard and they have each other. The real bummer for us is traveling abroad. We've planned to go our whole life but now we can't until these guys are gone. We won't be getting another one as a just in case because it means that much to us. Just do what you feel is best for your dog after you research it.

This is a side-effect of the vaccine:

VID_20110509_134857.mp4 video by maddy_ciccone18 - Photobucket


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I am of mixed opinion on the age a dog should receive a rabies vaccine. My dogs are both up to date on all vaccines (well, I think Dude isn't anymore as of March) but Buck still is. 

However, in the past year I have decided that I will no longer vaccinate for anything except rabies. I don't necessarily think that dogs need to be vaccinated as it is proving to be detrimental rather than helpful.

My reasons for vaccinating for rabies:

-My husband is in the Navy and the Navy requires it
-We live in military housing and we cannot live here without being vaccinated
-Our dogs go everywhere with us and are among strangers nearly every day. I don't feel that society is intelligent enough to respect a dog's boundaries and, if one of my dogs were to feel threatened and bite (God forbid they ever feel that I can't protect them) they are going to be killed for the sake of the idiot who threatened their safety just to see if they might have rabies.
-As a military family, we move every two years and we may end up going overseas and, while I have recently found out from sheltielover that it is possible to have titer tests done, I feel more comfortable with them being up to date on their vaccine.

Once we are no longer in the military I will very likely reassess whether I want to continue vaccinating them for rabies or not. Personally, I only find it to be a shield from the idiots of society.


----------

